
Apply HN: reinvent ownership - sharemywin
I feel like one of the biggest problem with society is the &quot;ownership class.&quot; One solution to ownership concentration is &quot;Basic Income&quot; I&#x27;m proposing something else. What if the more you used something the more you owned. We have stop gap solution like stock in companies, time shares,rent to own, mortgages, even squatters rights, which provide legal options for fractional ownership. But, these are awkward solutions because our laws and society is setup for the full ownership. What if you create a registry of &quot;rent to own&quot; items, property, etc. that the more you use the more you own. Which allows you to collect income from. Rent a movie then pass it along to some else a little income stream. Rent house to house to house create little income streams that eventually maybe offset your rent. You could still own things you just can&#x27;t rent them out without losing some ownership. A block chain or something similar could implement the registry.  Is it a company or a non profit? Not sure. Could it completely change the fabric of society, hopefully for the better, yes. If your looking for moonshot let&#x27;s reinvent the concept of ownership.
======
Kinnard
What would a prototype or a demo for this look like?

------
bestattack
I'm confused about your actual vision. You need to start with a small concrete
idea to build at first (the things listed in your "stop gap" section are good
examples).

I'm a huge fan of m-kopa solar, which is along this axis. Check that out too.

------
Kinnard
Very interesting and outside the box!!!!

------
sharemywin
Also, once something is contributed to the registry it's like open source it
stays there. You can fully own it eventually, you just can't ever rent it out
again without using the "rent to own registry"

